# 4.5.629.zip please do not install, only for developers



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

Finally I could download the update 4.5.629.zip file, share it only for developers

Please do not install
Please do not install
Please do not install
Please do not install

http://www.mediafire...591t5kzfmgcm4d5

Please do not install

If you install this, can not go back to version 4.5.608 and no root, and maybe you brick your phone.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

The exact name for the update would be *Blur_Version.4.5.608.A956.Verizon.en.US.zip* because you (as I expected) seem to think that the file name matches the new firmware version, while instead it matches the version of the firmware it upgrades to a newer version.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks GY, I was to be sure, I send to my friend ....


----------

